# Getting Gamsol in Alaska



## s3adams (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm buying all new painting supplies and having them shipped up to Alaska where I'm moving. So far I've found nowhere that will ship gamsol or turpenoid outside the contiguous 48. Help? There must be a loop hole!


----------

